

Visual Studio database project migrations - jaymz85
http://tsubik.com/blog/visual-studio-database-project-migrations/

======
Splendor
Thanks for sharing. Database versioning seems to be quite a challenge so it's
nice to see how others approach the task.

~~~
crescentfresh
db versioning is something our [primarily .net] team is just starting to try
to pick up. It's a new concept to some of us, but really not sure what our
options are in the MS/.NET world. This post is well-timed!

------
Maximal
We use liquibase ([http://www.liquibase.org/](http://www.liquibase.org/)) for
our postgresql and SQL Server databases. It works very well.

